# Record Stores for Classical Music in Europe (Vinyl)



## Slin (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

do you have any hints for well-assorted record (vinyl) stores in Europe offering classical music? I am searching especially for works of Wagner, Bach and Mozart. In my hometown (Hamburg) I can suggest the store "Plattenrille", which ist located in the "Grindelviertel". It offers a broad range of second-hand records in superb quality. Search for a sign showing a saxophone behind a red writing when you walk down "Grindelhof". 

Grüße...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Copenhagen: 

Accord - Skindergade special sales; Vesterbrogade; Nørrebrogade. 
Mint - Gammel Kongevej.
Pladeklassikeren - based in a villa in Frederiksberg area. Does postal service too. New LPs. 
PR-strategy maybe a bit exaggerated. I don´t know the place myself.

These are the biggest ones for classical LPs.

Lots of smaller, non-specialized book antiquarians, market days, charity shops too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.jpc.de/

very good, also 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/

:tiphat:


----------

